# 50 vs. Kanye



## closet.cult (Sep 28, 2007)

Kanye's album rocks. #1, Good Morning is one phat track. i've listen to it several times in a row and it's still good. I'm impressed. Here's to you Kenya...


Man, I love 50 Cent but his album let me down like a blind date with a fat chick in speedos.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw a video on YOUTIBE that made Kanye look like a biotch at the VMA awards...

check it


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 28, 2007)

Wel Mr west is from my backyard and personally I hate dude my girl went to school with him and he has always been the little dorky guy makin beats taught to him by NoId but he doesnt have the skills. Everytime he opens his mouth Id like to slap it close. 50 has lost it too but his cd was way better the Kanye who instead of hating white people should thank them since they the only ones buying his garbage.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Sep 28, 2007)

i think there both trash that does nothing good for any country, blame 50 cent for all theese white kids that wanna be gangsters bud drive mommy and daddys bmw and live in a mansion in the hillside but yet there thugs....as for kanye he does nothing but complain and wine when he doesnt win, there both trash imo,


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 29, 2007)

True True.I listen to onlu underground hip hop and thats what my label puts out. I like the unknowns.Juice,Knowledge,Lupe Fiasco is now known but he been good for awhile, Ali vegas, MF Doom,Mozes Gunn,Del the Funky Homosapien is good too.Nothing mainstream radio for me


----------



## Helvete (Oct 10, 2007)

They're both shit, as is all rap except maybe some of the old stuff, like Peter Steele said "rap music is bad potery performed my people who can't sing"


----------



## kizphilly (Oct 10, 2007)

i dont like either i rember beanie sigel was coming at kayne for the way he dressed lol he said where im from something liable to happen to u dressing like that lol beans that dude but i dont listen to rap like this i listen to alot of philly rap beanie,gillie,chic raw,ive vegas,cyssero alot of otheres i just cant get into this type of shit thou its just fake to me


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Oct 10, 2007)

hell yeah, fithyfletch. deltron 3030 and mf doom or, even better, dangerdoom kick ass

i heard today on the radio that 50 cent said he is done making music because he "has made so much money"


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Oct 10, 2007)

They're both garbage.
Neither of them are real hip-hop, or anything close to it.
Some fucking trash.


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hypnotize Minds would literally murder 50 and Kanye and throw them in the Mississippi in 6 diff. parts.


----------



## kizphilly (Oct 10, 2007)

this is what we be liseten to in philly aint nobody would been able to fuck wit this boi lyricaly if he didnt die peep it out 

YouTube - Spittage - Spittin' (Last Footage)


----------



## g-13 (Oct 10, 2007)

i think the best artisy out right now is joell ortiz. hes the best lyrically


----------



## kizphilly (Oct 11, 2007)

na fam i dont think so


----------



## TeeHC (Oct 11, 2007)

They both suck!!!

Nelly and these two clowns killed good hip hop.

Long Live G Funk!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Helvete (Oct 11, 2007)

4train2wreck0 said:


> i heard today on the radio that 50 cent said he is done making music because he "has made so much money"


that just shows you how much of an artist he IS NOT, fucking dickhead, he was always in it for the money. if he liked making music he would still write, but i suppose its better now, another "artist" gone. he will be forgotten about in 2-3 months, watch. its not like he tried hard at what he did or anything, that shit is childsplay

yo, im fitty rollin with my bitches 
niggas in the house say ohhhhh
niggas in the house say ohhhhh


----------



## Helvete (Oct 11, 2007)

its like chris rock said, old rap you could justify because it was about the social situation ect. how do you justify MOVE BITCH GET OUT THE WAY?


----------



## kizphilly (Oct 11, 2007)

not all rap is like that theres a message if u take the time to listen not the rap they pay on the radio but the stuff i listen does atlest


----------



## Helvete (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree but as far as those two fucking untalented wingers go they don't have two good words to "sing" between them


----------



## ozstone (Oct 12, 2007)

Helvete said:


> They're both shit, as is all rap except maybe some of the old stuff, like Peter Steele said "rap music is bad potery performed my people who can't sing"


Exactly, we need more Willie Nelson


----------



## kizphilly (Oct 12, 2007)

i dont listen to no willie lol but i cant stand this commerical rap


----------

